# Swing Komponenten aktiv neuzeichnen



## aptem (13. Sep 2011)

Kurze Frage,

ist es irgendwie möglich Swing Komponenten aktiv neuzuzeichnen? d.h. ohne 
	
	
	
	





```
repaint();
```
.

Ich habe nämlich das Problem das die Swing Komponenten flackern.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

repaint() ruft man eigentlich nie selber auf. 

Wenn dann setzt man seine Komponente per revalidate() ungültig und lässt das Framework den Rest erledigen!


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Sep 2011)

Swing aktiv zeichnen, flackern? Ich würde mal sagen das du irgetwo was massiv falsch machst, zb selber paint aufrufst.


----------

